# Headed to the lathe



## Gary Max (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of me headed to the lathe. This is about the biggest blank I can carry by myself---they get any bigger I use a crane.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 28, 2008)

So you entering the world's strongest man contest this month 
I hope your not going to turn a slim line [}]
Did Margie take 5 minutes to snap that picture, your face looks a little red []

Happy turning


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that is going to be one BIG pen!!! What kit are you going to use?  LOL[}]


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wonder if it's going to be a closed end


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 28, 2008)

Funny---she was taking her time with the camera---I still have one more item to get built before I can turn this block.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 28, 2008)

Now, that's a blank!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 28, 2008)

Gary,
I ain't sure I could get my arms around that blank.
What's that, 150 Lbs?


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy smoke... I thought your woodpecker bowl was big. That's going to be a monster. Can't wait to see it. AND... if my hunch is right it really won't be very long before we see it. Once you get moving on a project you usually get it done pretty quickly.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to see it chucked up. [:0]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 28, 2008)

Frank if I have a good morning ----I got four small items to turn---then this gets mounted up on the lathe. A lot of that will have to do with how cold it is in the morning---I am kinda slow when it gets down in the teens. Must be getting old
Gary your right about the 150 lb part----that's why I have the Big Mustard Monster---4224.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great picture Gary! I would love it if you would take the time to snap a shot of it on the lathe.
That is a monster.
Good Luck!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 28, 2008)

Good point Joe. I'd like to see the progression as it goes...


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 28, 2008)

I will take a pic of it mounted on the lathe. I have spent several years building it up to the point where I am happy with it. I can turn up to 8 foot 6 inchs---I have no ideal why but she would get-er-done. 
The largest item I have ever turn was a wood drum---it looked like a piece of pipe to me---my customer covered both ends with a hide and you gots a drum. It was about 400lbs-- we did use the crane to set it in place. That was a very good paying job.
The whole trick to this is just spending the hours turning.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 28, 2008)

Gary your a bit like my dad,


----------



## snowman56 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gary what kind of wood is your little bowl being made from.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 28, 2008)

That's another block of Sycamore----it's really a crotch section with about 6  different limbs---should produce a nice vase/Jar???????
One never really knows until it takes shape


----------



## Kalai (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow Gary I thought my lathe was big-- you said "I have spent several years building it up to the point where I am happy with it. I can turn up to 8 foot 6 inchs---"
My lathe only goes to 4 feet 8 inches  I can't wait to see the bowl, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

So, uh...how many 'mills' to the gallon do you get with this beast of a lathe?

*kicks a tire, looking all cool*


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 29, 2008)

Kalai ---the resaon it took so long is because I had to hire all the machine work.
Karl---I picked this up last week on the way home from the store. There's a small wood dump that is used by the local tree services--- It's a easy way to get firewood or bowl blanks.


----------



## Fred (Jan 29, 2008)

IF you made a pen from this 150 pound chunk of wood, then I trust that your shirt pocket will be very well reinforced.

That is definitely going to be a very nice "what-ever". PLEASE post pictures of it mounted on the lathe and then again of the finished project. I am sure we all here will be looking forward to seeing it.


----------

